# MISC | Fibre-optic Sensors



## fiber sensors (Apr 10, 2008)

*Some Advantages of FBG Sensors*

• Remote Sensing Ability: Ideal for applications with long distances between sensors or sensors and instrument
• Easy to Install: Can embed or mount directly to most materials via epoxy, screws or spot welding
• Simple to Multiplex: Easily facilitates multiple sensors on a single optical fiber connection
• Non-Electrical, Environmentally Stable Sensor Design: Immune to EMI and Lightning
• Ideal for Harsh Environments: Small in size, uses lightwaves not visible to the naked eye, no electro-magnetic field generated by the sensor

*Micron Optics sm125/sm130 Optical Sensing Interrogators*
- Static Sensing (sm125) / Dynamic Sensing (sm130)
- Measure Strain, Temperature, Pressure, etc.
- Capacity for 100’s of Sensors
- Lifetime, Internal, NIST-Traceable Calibration
- High Absolute Accuracy, 0.8με, 1°C (sm125)
- Dynamic Simultaneous Sampling (sm130)
- Super-High Repeatability
• 0.5με, 0.05°C (sm125)
• 1.0με, 0.1°C (sm130)
- Scan Rates from 1 Hz to 1 kHz

*Micron Optics os3100 Optical Strain Gage*
-	Directly Usable as a Strain Gage for Structural, Aircraft/Aerospace, Automotive, Geotechnical, Marine Vessels and Many Other Monitoring Applications
-	Is a Core OEM Building Block for Higher Level Sensors Such As Accelerometers, Inclinometers, Displacement, Pressure, Load Sensors and Many Other Transducers

*Micron Optics os4100 Temperature Compensation Sensor*
- Relative Temperature Sensor for Structural, Aircraft/Aerospace, Automotive, Rolling Stock, Geotechnical, Energy, Marine Vessels and Other Monitoring Applications.
- Can Be Used in Combination with an os3100 Optical Strain Gage for Accurate Temperature- Compensated Strain Measurements 

For more information, please mail to [email protected].
Website: http://www.micronoptics.com or http://www.micronoptics.com.cn.
Skype: Lipingyung
Yahoo Messager：[email protected]


----------



## elfabyanos (Jun 18, 2006)

shameless.


----------

